# Cribbage board



## Don Ratcliff

@Jasonparadis taught me a stoopid game that we now play most nights and the travel board he had was a pain. So in wood dude fashion I built my own board for this goofy game. Koa was from @rob3232 and it is gorgeous (after sanding off the drool stains). There was enough for a second board that my silly apprentice is using to make one for himself. The maple was from @Mike1950 he used as packing peanuts a couple years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Spectacular board and box Don. Is the red accent trim just stained maple thins or what?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> Spectacular board and box Don. Is the red accent trim just stained maple thins or what?


Red and black veneer laminated together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

What a gorgeous cribbage board!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Beautimous. His packing peanuts are pretty kool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool. I have never played that. I have a big ol antler cribbage board. I should look into seeing how its played. 
I like the way yours is set up to keep the pieces together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Nice build for a Stoopid Islander.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Strikingly gorgeous! Played cribbage a lot in former days, but not in decades. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stephen45710

now I’m drooling!  gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I've gotten rusty since my dad passed. He taught me how to play and would often point out points that I missed during the count. Spectacular looking board

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Beeyouteefull board Don! Now, if only I was smart enough to play!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Stunning wood and very nice use of it. Gramps taught me to play on a walrus tusk board in mid 50's. Great Great gramps got It in 1890's looking for gold in alaska.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

holes look perfect- CNC?


----------



## JR Parks

Outstanding board! Perfect with the details. Seems odd tho that an islander would get his Koa from Wisconsin- just sayin. Jim

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jolie0708

That's beautiful! I've been wanting to learn how to play cribbage. Would be even cooler if I made my own box!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

What kind of template Did you use for drilling the holes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> holes look perfect- CNC?


A jig and drill press.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Jolie0708 said:


> What kind of template Did you use for drilling the holes?


It's a galvanized steel template @Jasonparadis bought from rockler I think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Stunning wood and very nice use of it. Gramps taught me to play on a walrus tusk board in mid 50's. Great Great gramps got It in 1890's looking for gold in alaska.


I figured it would be something like, gramps used a mastodon tusk for a board from one great gramps killed in his youth and used the bones of his enemies for pegs with a deck of stone cards.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I figured it would be something like, gramps used a mastodon tusk for a board from one great gramps killed in his youth and used the bones of his enemies for pegs with a deck of stone cards.


Actually great great gramps went to first gold rush in 1859. Many rush later he had a horse ranch at Canyon ferry Mt. Told son to take care of ranch. Him and the Mrs. Both in late 60's were going to Alaska for 2 years. Now I told Kathie we should do same at same age. I do not want to get banned for repeating what she said.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> A jig and drill press.


Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I figured it would be something like, gramps used a mastodon tusk for a board from one great gramps killed in his youth and used the bones of his enemies for pegs with a deck of stone cards.


Makin stuff with bones of enemies is a tradition family continues. Smart alek islanders should keep that in mind!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

There's probably some kind of island karma in the fact that a piece of Hawai'ian koa somehow got to a guy in Wisconsin, and was then sent back to Hawai'i to become a cribbage board to carry on a family tradition.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> There's probably some kind of island karma in the fact that a piece of Hawai'ian koa somehow got to a guy in Wisconsin, and was then sent back to Hawai'i to become a cribbage board to carry on a family tradition.


Yes, and I for one think it is a very solid tradition that all should take heed. Everyone should immediately go collect all the Hawaiian wood from your hoarding and send to me for proper usage. If you don't do this you will be guilty of cultural appropriation. That is a sin and very bad juju if you didn't know that. Since you are now aware of essentially committing a crime I will expect several pm's to be sent with urgency in finding out the shipping details here.

Please don't feel the need to make long-winded messages filled with your heartfelt apologies or drone on about what a humanitarian I am for providing this opportunity to the group. Just get my address, send the Hawaiian woods and sleep better knowing you are doing the right thing.

You're welcome 

Since I now have an apprentice @Jasonparadis my production has increased by 5... no 3%... maybe, so more wood is helpful to ensure your crimes are absolved.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DLJeffs

Don - have you seen my lei? I tossed it into the ocean per island tradition back in 1979 when I left after my duty assignment ended. Isn't it supposed to return to the island or something?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yes, and I for one think it is a very solid tradition that all should take heed. Everyone should immediately go collect all the Hawaiian wood from your hoarding and send to me for proper usage. If you don't do this you will be guilty of cultural appropriation. That is a sin and very bad juju if you didn't know that. Since you are now aware of essentially committing a crime I will expect several pm's to be sent with urgency in finding out the shipping details here.
> 
> Please don't feel the need to make long-winded messages filled with your heartfelt apologies or drone on about what a humanitarian I am for providing this opportunity to the group. Just get my address, send the Hawaiian woods and sleep better knowing you are doing the right thing.
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> Since I now have an apprentice @Jasonparadis my production has increased by 5... no 3%... maybe, so more wood is helpful to ensure your crimes are absolved.


Sounds like a sneaky way of hoarding koa. 
I might have to track down that template. Have a bunch of koa and other thins... we need better than our plastic traveling board.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Sounds like a sneaky way of hoarding koa.
> I might have to track down that template. Have a bunch of koa and other thins... we need better than our plastic traveling board.


You don't know nothing ya old coot! 

Pay no attention to the  rambling and send pm for shipping details.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> You don't know nothing ya old coot!
> 
> Pay no attention to the  rambling and send pm for shipping details.


Old coot!!! Darn pups.... grrrr

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Old coot!!! Darn pups.... grrrr
> 
> View attachment 212936


An oldie but a goodie! The meme is good too...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The pegs were rolling around inside the compartment so I came up with this holder for them. It fits inside the box and used pin stock to hinge on sides for easy access. Not perfect but functional.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

That’s an absolutely stunning board!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I assume the section with the pegs flips up so you can remove pegs and folds down for storage. That's a fantastic solution to a wee problem with boards that have a compartment to store pegs and cards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> I assume the section with the pegs flips up so you can remove pegs and folds down for storage. That's a fantastic solution to a wee problem with boards that have a compartment to store pegs and cards.


Yes, it folds up and down, used a pin to hinge the pivot point


----------



## DLJeffs

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yes, it folds up and down, used a pin to hinge the pivot point


That's a great design Don. In fact, one wouldn't even have to hide that in an inside compartment. You could simply route a rectangular space,, insert that peg holder, leaving it visible from the outside. For example, I could simply replace the owl or quail engraving on my boards with that flip up peg holder. Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> That's a great design Don. In fact, one wouldn't even have to hide that in an inside compartment. You could simply route a rectangular space,, insert that peg holder, leaving it visible from the outside. For example, I could simply replace the owl or quail engraving on my boards with that flip up peg holder. Nice!


Patent pending! Royalties may be paid cash or fine woods.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Don Ratcliff said:


> Patent pending! Royalties may be paid cash or fine woods.


It saddens me that the simple reward of contributing to the betterment of mankind is insufficient.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> It saddens me that the simple reward of contributing to the betterment of mankind is insufficient.



Thats why Don lives on an island, the mainland didn't want em.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> It saddens me that the simple reward of contributing to the betterment of mankind is insufficient.


It is my right to profit from coming up with an idea that others had decades or more to come up with and didn't. Just like it's your right to cry all the way to the post office when sending me wood. I'll PM my address. And a hankey...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is my right to profit from coming up with an idea that others had decades or more to come up with and didn't.


Clearly, then, a parallel development.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Tom Smart said:


> Clearly, then, a parallel development.


Uh oh! Plagiary is an ugly thing. Funny how fast those patent right dollars can vanish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@DLJeffs 

"Right turn Clyde"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GS-76

What size boards are needed for Cribbage boards.?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Smallest travel versions I have seen were about 3x10 or so. Biggest I have seen were 10 x 18. There are patterns widely available online. I expect the pattern will largely determine the size needed.


----------

